# Help with training a food obsessed dog pls



## sugar (Aug 15, 2012)

Hello

I wondered if you have any tips as I seem to have gone wrong with my training. 

I read that in order to house train your puppy quickly you should give it a little treat each time it does its business outside. I have now discovered that this is a mistake as Poppy (now 8 months) is a fussy eater and when she fancies a bit of a treat just keeps going out into the garden, squatting down for a few seconds and then comes back in demanding a treat. If I don't give it to her she keeps wanting in and out all the time and then just pesters and follows me around whining. I don't give in but she continues with the behaviour which is a pain and we have to keep opening and shutting the door or she goes out herself and leaves the door open, which in this weather is no joke and the house gets freezing. My husband is getting really annoyed by it.

My son and I have also been clicker training her to do things like find her toys, hide and seek, shaking her paw etc but if we ask her to do it and don't treat, again she drives me mad, barking and whining, pacing and following me around - she wont let up! 

Basically what i am asking is do I always have to treat her when she carries out a command? I don't always have treats and the clicker with me and obviously don't want to carry them with me all the time. She is just totally food obsessed and honestly at the moment I feel all she wants from me and thinks about is food and its getting a wearing. 

Apologies for the long post and for moaning! Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

When they start doing thing on command. You can cut back on the treats and reward with voice, or a clap or even a toy. 


Dogs are masters or training us. She will still pee outside but after a couple of days of no treat she should pester you less.


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I used to treat every time but now he's mastered the art of peeing outside, I treat less frequently. I always reward with praise though every time he goes out to the loo! Treats are now for when he doesn't do it in my planter hahaha  When training he gets a treat or body rub! Sometimes just the sound of praise in your voice can be enough! hang in there I'm sure you'll figure what works best for you! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

My next door neighbours must think I am absolutely barming with the praise I give Monty in my voice everytime he goes to the loo outside! Its been a long old process for us and I am still using his jackpot treats but he gets loads of praise too.

Going outside in my dressing gown, socks, clogs and hubbie's coat does not help the picture of glamourous life either!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

femmedufromage said:


> My next door neighbours must think I am absolutely barming with the praise I give Monty in my voice everytime he goes to the loo outside! Its been a long old process for us and I am still using his jackpot treats but he gets loads of praise too.
> 
> Going outside in my dressing gown, socks, clogs and hubbie's coat does not help the picture of glamourous life either!


Glad I'm not the only crazy lady next door  my husband and daughter are always laughing at me! The other day I was walking round the garden in my PJ's and boots taking pics of Hasperin the snow. I came in covered in snow and my husband just shook his head...hahahaha  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

"Jasper in" lol not "Hasperin" x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

